# The best book I have on WWII warbirds



## Gwaredd (May 30, 2013)

Greetings,

My wife bought me a book on our Anniversary many years ago and I still think it's the best I've ever seen. It has a copyright of 1984 so I don't know if one can still find it. It's called _The Great Book of World War II Airplanes_. The book is huge and has 632 pages. The neat thing about it is that it has over 400 colour airbrushed illustrations done by Rikyu Watanabe. The colour illustrations provide correct colours of cockpits as well as accurate fuselage and wing colourings and markings. If you can still find it it's well worth the price. Try Amazon or Google.

Cheers!


----------



## herman1rg (May 30, 2013)

Can you scan a couple of pages and post them up?


----------



## Gwaredd (May 30, 2013)

I'll try but it's a huge book and I don't know if my scanner will handle it. I'll see what I can do though. BTW, I'm pretty new to this so how does one go about posting an image. I haven't done it yet. Thanks!


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2013)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/new-how-upload-pic-33874.html


----------



## Gwaredd (May 30, 2013)

Illustrations by Rikyu Watanabe...













F 4U Corsair Cockpit-------F 4U Corsair Cowl-------Spitfire H.F. Mk VI


----------



## Gwaredd (May 30, 2013)

Posted twice. Sorry!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2013)

WOW, that is pretty sweet!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2013)

Yes, it is a massive tome.


----------



## BlackSheepTwoOneFour (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow! Definitely on my 'must have' list.  Barnes Nobles have 2 different books of same title. Who is the author?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 3, 2013)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modelling-books-magazines/crown-publications-aircraft-books-rikyu-watanabe-27636.html


----------



## BlackSheepTwoOneFour (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you Crimea River for the link. I kind of thought it was that book. Now I gotta go and buy me one. LOL!!!


----------

